# One of these things is not like the others



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so does anybody remember that song from Sesame Street, "One of these things is not like the others..."

Well, every time I look at Splinter (the new hairless) and Scout's big strapping lumberjack sons, I think of that song...


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, that's cute! I would never have thought of that ^^


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I think your rat is very cute, and I think it would be totally awesome to have a hairless or double rex rat.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

Your hairless rat looks really unique! mine is pretty cute yet i like how different yours is.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]Aww, lovely ratties. [/align]


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

lol, as soon as I read the post I found myself humming pathetically to the sesame street song.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, I seriously hear it in my head when I walk into the room and see this little pitiful pink sleeping amidst a ball of fat hairy rats. :wink:


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

He is very cute! It must be brilliant to have a hairless rattie


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

and now thanks to this post, when I see my little hairless among all the other fur-kids, the song will def come to mind! God they are adorable though arent they? lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> LoL, I seriously hear it in my head when I walk into the room and see this little pitiful pink sleeping amidst a ball of fat hairy rats. :wink:


Pitiful? Squishy furry blanket! Talk about warm!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, Forensic, you're right...

Splinter acts like he is in heaven. Warm fat boys to keep him cozy, all the food he needs, a big cage...far cry from what he came from.

It's so funny how his tiny self keeps all the big boys in check, though. He hops all over the place, jumps off their backs, etc. They just look around slowly like, "What _was_ that?" 

I guess Splinter was a good name for him, because he really does act like a ninja. :wink:


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

That halarious! Such cute ratties!


----------

